
Gitlab Director of Compliance resigns in disagreement with new hiring practice - rossmohax
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-com/issues/5555#note_241769592
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21482975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21482975).
That one was posted later, but got a lot more comments and is still on the
front page, so I guess we'll treat it as the main thread. It seems like the
Reddit post adds more information, too, though I can't tell for sure.

------
sbr464
That’s the most comment emoji reactions I’ve ever seen. I digress.

